# softcover of Metamorphosis Book I: Death of a Demon Lord



## kingpaul (Jun 23, 2007)

Is this only going to be available via Lulu? I was hoping to order it through my FLGS.


----------



## Morrus (Jun 23, 2007)

We're negotiating, but nothing definite at present.


----------



## kingpaul (Jun 23, 2007)

Fair enough. If it does make it into the main stream distribution, I'll be getting it.


----------

